# Update...



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Well its been a while... just started a cycle of prop&masteron 125mg each EOD..

seems to be going ok except i pulled my groin lunging a few weeks back so legs havent been trained for a while but they'll be fine 

Planning to compete in the over 80kg inters next year (may time but TBC)

weighing 17st2 in the pics at 5"11,


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Good shape mate.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Lookin much thicker and leaner scince the last time we trained bro! lookin well thick damn house!!


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

Impressive mate. How long have you been training?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

looking huge db, keeping it tight aswell, goodluck mate


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

looking huge mate good luck with competing and winning!!


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

arms and back lookin particularly good


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Look at those big forearms.....wow..

Legs look ok to me mate.

Can I have posters of that so I can get my chick turned on?

Well, it is moreso for me but you know I cant come out and say that.....lol

Looking good

Man, those forearms are jumbo.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Man, those forearms are jumbo.


Too much [email protected] 

Are they Spiderman pants you have on there???

Seriously though, looking good, much better than the last pic, you look bigger and leaner.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Hello mate, be great if you compete at the same show as me. You're looking extremely thick, Everything is looking good, good balance.

Not sure about the boxers though mate


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Too much [email protected]
> 
> .


No such thing as too much


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> No such thing as too much


You should have no problems holding onto that Deadlift then, :lift:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nytol said:


> You should have no problems holding onto that Deadlift then, :lift:


Is such a thing as overtraining however lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

cyberheater said:


> Impressive mate. How long have you been training?


About 6 years now.. damn! i'm getting old lol!

Cheers for the nice comments dude!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Keep going like that and you might press more than me next time we train 

Big plus for you this year is you are leaner than before, so you should get in condition faster and have more time to play around than last time (the skeletor look is not cool LOL).

I think your legs are better than the pics show mate, maybe the pants are too overpowering!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Well u can see them poking through on the front double bi pic...

bad camera work! lol

They are red camo boxers from gap! yeah i am leaner than before seem to be holding a fair bit fo fat on my back tho.. it was one of my weaker points last year so glad that has improved abit


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

As always looking great DB. With the dashing good looks of a young Burt Reynolds, this man will go far!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> bad camera work! lol


Well the gaffa is normally in front of the camera minus pants so what did you expect! LMFAO


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Well the gaffa is normally in front of the camera minus pants so what did you expect! LMFAO


LOL gaffa wasn't there otherwise he would have been running around like mad trying to get the lighting perfect and oiling me up


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> LOL gaffa wasn't there otherwise he would have been running around like mad trying to get the lighting perfect and oiling me up


Yeah he's such a pro


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

DB,

Is that a maximuscle shaker i see in the pics?

tut tut


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

db do you train your forearms specifically cause there fooking huge mate,


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

gym rat said:


> db do you train your forearms specifically cause there fooking huge mate,


Mate i asked him that so many times, and sad to say no, he just ****s alot! never trains forearms and hardly does bi's damn mangiena!:gun: :blowme:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

^^^^^^ i hate the genetically fortunate... barstewards


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

GTT said:


> DB,
> 
> Is that a maximuscle shaker i see in the pics?
> 
> tut tut


mmm yep! got it free so its allowed!



> db do you train your forearms specifically cause there fooking huge mate,


NO  but they see to just grow and grow!



> Mate i asked him that so many times, and sad to say no, he just ****s alot! never trains forearms and hardly does bi's damn mangiena


LoL i havent trained arms for AGES!! even if i do its 3 sets.. everyone has somethign that just grows and grows without having to put my effort in...


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

quote: everyone has somethign that just grows and grows without having to put my effort in...

at least im hung like a donkey.lol


----------



## chump1976 (Jul 1, 2005)

DB said:


> Well its been a while... just started a cycle of prop&masteron 125mg each EOD..
> 
> seems to be going ok except i pulled my groin lunging a few weeks back so legs havent been trained for a while but they'll be fine
> 
> ...


u look the dogs bud il be there 1day lol


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

you have amazing symmetry, well done bro


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

looking really thick mate , can see you keeping some good size when you diet, pretty lean aswell for weight, nice one buddy


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking quality, mate. As said, those forearms are freakishly big. Good lats, too.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Cheers guys


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

what can I say that hasnt already been said baz?

Your a **** 

Looking massive mate, noticeable difference looking a lot thicker


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Much bigger mate and leaner keep it up.


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

hi db, looking good a lot of good quality gains from when i last see ya at stars, keep it up well done buddy


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

homer said:


> hi db, looking good a lot of good quality gains from when i last see ya ay stars, keep it up well done buddy


Cheers dude! u competing this year?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey Baz,

Nice to see your pics.

For me, your biggest improvement has been delts mate. You always had good arms and a decent chest.

Well done

Keep pounding the legs too...............


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

lookin in excellent shape! would love to stand next to ya, although you're alot leaner than I am! Chest n delts look in great shape, as do your arms!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Delhi said:


> Hey Baz,
> 
> Nice to see your pics.
> 
> ...


cheers mate!

yeah legs are getting there quads are good just the hams are playing ignorant and growing slower than Ash replies to fukin emails


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Louis_C said:


> lookin in excellent shape! would love to stand next to ya, although you're alot leaner than I am! Chest n delts look in great shape, as do your arms!


cheers mate


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

hoping to somewhere around may but think ive torn my ac joint so have to see how things go for now , what are your plans for this year anything on the cards


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

homer said:


> hoping to somewhere around may but think ive torn my ac joint so have to see how things go for now , what are your plans for this year anything on the cards


Yeah nabba in may i think but possibly the southcoast ukbff in april.. we shall see.. i suggest u sit out this year mate rest up.. i.e fuk off as i dont want to be standing next to a big bastard like u on stage!


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

ha ha i wish i was that big , i def wont be doing the stars this year as i weighed 79kg in nov on morning of show had nothing to to eat till weighed in then there scales said i was 82 so got put into over 80s and lightest guy there was 93kg if i remember rightly , i looked like a 12 year old schoolboy out there lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Homer.. LMFAO! thats a nightmare!! hoping to be around 100kg on stage! fingers crossed!!


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

in that case its me that dont want to be standing next to you ,i would really like to put a lot more on but dont think that will happen this year due to the injury, keep me posted on your shows and will come down to cheer you on bud


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

homer said:


> in that case its me that dont want to be standing next to you ,i would really like to put a lot more on but dont think that will happen this year due to the injury, keep me posted on your shows and will come down to cheer you on bud


Homer you have an awesome physique dude, anything you add will be a bonus.

Baz 100kg on stage? dude make sure you can bench that first


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

thanks magic , much appreciated


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

homer said:


> in that case its me that dont want to be standing next to you ,i would really like to put a lot more on but dont think that will happen this year due to the injury, keep me posted on your shows and will come down to cheer you on bud


cheers mate will do.. much appreciated..

all the best with the injuries


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

PIERCEDNIP said:


> Homer were you at a show in colchester last year? Either that or u have a twin lol
> 
> Z x


hi piercednip

yes i was mate but wasnt competing although was backstage with a friend


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Looking a big randy bleeder Baz :bounce:


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

good arms and upperbody looks ok mate,more attention needed to the legs especially the hams(glaring weak point!)best of luck if you compete all the best


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

nah then yer big bumbumbasher,.....!!

you look superd bro,....

arnt these the same pictures you sent Ali??....(my wife, for those who dont know)...

lmao...


----------

